# I Get It Now: Separation Anxiety



## LilZeus (Dec 1, 2017)

I wrote an earlier post about Zeus (17 weeks) pooping in the crate. After having him for a couple weeks, I'm starting to see a pattern. No matter how much he's emptied before I leave the house (no more than two hours, and often way less time) or go to another room in the house/go upstairs for a short time, he poops or pees. It appears to be separation anxiety. I had this issue with my previous dog - a well trained, house broken jack russell. She began exhibiting this same pooping and peeing as soon as I left behavior, after she became a senior. :frown2:

I know this is a very serious problem, how do I go about helping him before it becomes engrained?


----------



## tony.aantoniou (Dec 23, 2014)

Hi 
Have you tried exercising your dog more? It might help to your problems.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Be careful. 

Make certain you're just not dealing with a spoiled brat throwing a temper tantrum because he didn't get his way. Actual Separation Anxiety is a whole different thing.


----------



## FosterGolden (Mar 10, 2014)

You might try more training - mental stimulation. Maybe the dog needs more structure. Not dominance or anything, just better leadership from you.


----------

